# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Krachttraining: beste voedingssupplement?

## Retep23

Hallo,

Dit is mijn eerste bericht dat ik plaats dus ik zal me even voorstellen. Ik ben Peter en ik ben 19 jaar en ik ben nu ongeveer een maand bezig met krachttraining. 
Mijn doel is om met de krachttraining een gespierder en breder lichaam te krijgen omdat ik nu vrij smal en mager ben.

Ik weet dat ik geduld moet hebben om resultaten te zien bij krachttraining maar toch maak ik mij een beetje zorgen of het wel echt effect zal hebben bij mij. Ik train gemiddeld 4 keer per week waarin ik 20 minuutjes cardio (als opwarming) en een uurtje krachttraining doe.
Mijn lengte is 1.90m, ik weeg schommelend rond de 70 kg en mijn vetpercentage is 4,5%.

Ik heb het hele internet al doorzocht naar allerlei tips die gegeven worden, maar eigenlijk zie ik door de bomen het bos niet meer. Ik lees over het algemeen wel vaak dat je in mijn geval zoveel mogelijk moet eten, maar ik weet niet echt of ik dat wel ga volhouden. Daarom ben ik ook gaan kijken voor voedingssupplementen. Ik ben er echter achter gekomen dat er een heleboel verschillende voedingssupplementen zijn en dat ze volgens de fabrikanten allemaal even goed zijn. Ook vind ik veel voedingssupplementen behoorlijk prijzig. Daarom zou ik graag willen weten of er mensen ervaring hebben met voedingssupplementen hebben en wat zij er van vinden. 
Op dit moment gaat mijn voorkeur uit naar dit voedingssupplement:
High Quality Low-fat Whey-eiwit Protein IsoConcentrate 

(link: http://www.fitnessnet.nl/fitnessnet....ncentrate.html )

Ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen!

----------


## obikoe

whey is prima als voedingsaanvulling.
probeer eens een paar weken creatine voor meer explosieve kracht in een voor de training extra koolhydratenrijk drankje opgelost.

----------

